# Black Pepper Unhealthy?



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 9, 2005)

A friend told me that he read black pepper is bad for the prostate so men should limit the use of it. Does anyone know if there is any truth to this? I told him I thought he was full of shyt. Thanks guys/girls!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 9, 2005)

Never heard that. It can help burn calories.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 9, 2005)

I pepper most things that I eat so when he told me this I was shocked and quick to call BS. I just want to get the opinions of everyone here.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 9, 2005)

I have never heard that either.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 9, 2005)

I took this out of a Q and A from a powerful approach to prostate health




> *Q:*What are some foods to improve prostate health?
> 
> *A:* For prostate health, a diet of warm, cooked, easily digestible, light yet nourishing foods are best. Organic vegetables cooked in mild spices, whole grains, light proteins such as mung dhal soups, and sweet, juicy fruits will nourish the body and pacify all three doshas.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZECH (Oct 9, 2005)

Good post


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 10, 2005)

great post...that is like the opposite of what my jackass friend was saying. On with the peppering I go!


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## valannette@msn.c (Aug 20, 2010)

*pepper and prostate   is there a connection?*



TrojanMan60563 said:


> A friend told me that he read black pepper is bad for the prostate so men should limit the use of it. Does anyone know if there is any truth to this? I told him I thought he was full of shyt. Thanks guys/girls!


someone help me is pepper bad for you


----------



## suprfast (Aug 20, 2010)

NO, now stop trolling


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2010)

valannette@msn.c said:


> someone help me is pepper bad for you


Read the post....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2010)

Black pepper (especially freshly ground) is great for digestion.  I use pepper on everything.


----------

